# RecipeDB - Born to be mild



## geoffi (12/5/08)

Born to be mild  Ale - English Dark Mild  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes You need to mash high to get extra body.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      2.4 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt    2.4 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    0.2 kg Bairds Dark Crystal    0.2 kg JWM Crystal 140    0.15 kg Bairds Light Chocolate Malt    0.15 kg TF Brown Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      35 g Nugget (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     1000 ml Wyeast Labs 1338 - European Ale         38L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.036 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.011 (calc)   Bitterness 33.8 IBU   Efficiency 80%   Alcohol 3.24%   Colour 35 EBC   Batch Size 38L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days


----------



## Wardhog (12/5/08)

Promising so far, but it needs more hops.


----------



## geoffi (12/5/08)

I actually prefer this with low bitterness, and without hop aroma. The maltiness really is the focus. But, add more hops if you will.


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/5/08)

Hot damn! That recipe looks tasty.  

Warren -


----------



## geoffi (12/5/08)

The brown and pale choc malts were a revelation for me. They each add their own unique twist. I had pale choc for a while but wasn't sure how to use it until I heard Jamil raving about it. Just ordered another 2kg.


----------



## Wardhog (12/5/08)

Never mind, you must've been halfway through it or something. The recipe I saw which prompted my comment was devoid of hops altogether. It had the malts listed, but no hops.


----------



## mika (12/5/08)

Why the two base malts ? Searching for a particular flavour...or ran out of Marris Otter ?


----------



## geoffi (12/5/08)

Maris Otter has such a distinctive character of its own I'm looking for a balance with the specialty malts. All MO might be too dominant.

Basically I'm trying to use the MO sparingly in this one that has so much else going on. For a bitter, of course, it's MO all the way!


----------



## AUHEAMIC (2/6/08)

Well I must say this is a good recipe. Kegged it a week ago and its going down a treat. The malt profile is very well balanced (you were spot on regarding the MO) with good complexity. The IBUs in the recipe (18.2) looked a bit low to me and I thought it could end up a bit on the sweet side so I increased it to 25.

I had to change some of the grain bill due to availability;
Bairds Dark Crystal > JW Dark crystal 220
Bairds Light Chocolate Malt > JW light chocolate 500-800
TF Brown Malt > Bairds Brown malt 100-190

I mashed at 67deg C which has given it enough body without being over the top. It finished at 1.016.

I couldnt bring my self to make a mild. Starting gravity was 1.048 which makes it more of an English Dark Mid at 4.3%.

Thanks for the recipe Geoff.

Cheers
Peels


----------



## geoffi (2/6/08)

Glad you like it. 

I'm sure the grains you subbed would give the same result.

Considering the extra gravity, increasing the IBUs would definitely be in order. For mine I really do want a low-alc brew, so the lower bitterness is fine.

I have my next one ready for kegging/bottling. :icon_cheers:


----------

